# Son Home Cinema/Son TV



## Onmac (27 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous ! 

J'ai un souci assez étrange avec mon AppleTV2: 

Quand je lance un lecture audio Airplay depuis mon iPhone, le son sort du Home Cinema relié en optique. (Bose) Quand je lance un morceau depuis iTunes sur mon Mac, le son sort de la TV ! 
Idem quand depuis mon &#63743;TV, je vais dans mon Mac. 

Quelqu'un à déjà eu le problème ? C'est assez gênant car le son de la TV est... moins bien (comparé au HC) 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Gold28 (5 Septembre 2012)

@Onmac : 
J'ai exactement le même soucis. Mon décodeur CanalSat est branché en HDMI à la TV de même que le Home Cinema. Le son sort alors bien du HomeCinema. Par contre, lorsque je débranche le cable HDMI de canalsat pour y brancher le cable HDMI de l'Apple TV, le son sort uniquement de la TV. J'ai essayé de tout débranche et tout rebrancher mais rien n'y fais...
Si tu as des infos, je suis preneur !


----------



## Onmac (7 Septembre 2012)

Mon décodeur CanalSat (cube) est également brancher à ma TV en HMDI et au Bose en RCA  (Cable rougle/blanc) Fait toutes les mise à jour de &#63743;TV + de ton Mac


----------

